# Shadow's Rise - Epic Martial Arts Fantasy



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

*Shadow's Rise: Return of the Cabal - The Chronicles of the Fists: Book 1*

Yip Chi Chuan, a young martial and spiritual ascetic, must flee as the only home he has ever known, the ancient monastery of the Priests of K'un Lun, is destroyed by a newly ascendant extradimensional evil. Cast out and alone, Yip strikes out on a quest spanning the breadth of his home world of Ea'ae and into the greater macroverse beyond in an attempt to unseat an all-consuming Darkness rooted in his once vaunted order's distant past.

Will Yip, the last of his kind to walk the wide world beyond his fallen sanctuary, succeed where his mighty brethren failed in ages past?

Unfortunately for Yip, the answer appears all too clear... Without the guidance and teachings of his lineage, pursued by malevolent supernatural agents of the Cabal, unable to fully defend himself in a world steeped in magic, his quest may fail before it ever begins.

Unfazed by his limitations, guided by his inner vision and direct experience of the energies of life, the radiant _chi_ suffusing and enlivening the world all around, he is determined to triumph where others have faltered.

To win forward, he will need help...but first he must survive.

A blend of Western fantasy and Eastern martial arts and mysticism, _Shadow's Rise_ is the first book of the _Chronicles of the Fists_, an epic trilogy recounting Yip's adventures against all odds.

*About the Author:*

Through such simple questions as, "What if we lived in a world where our beliefs were real, tangible, and actualizable?" Joe explores the possible through thought, fantasy, wit, and character.

Including influences such as Shunryu Suzuki, Tolkien, Krishnamurti, Iain M. Banks, Laozi, Stephen R. Donaldson, Philip Kapleau, Raymond E. Feist, Edward O. Wilson, Dan Simmons, and David Bohm, Joe creates existential fantasy filled with rich worlds, concepts, stories, and ideas.

Joe holds an advanced degree in environmental management from Duke University where he also studied religion with a focus on meditative, experiential, and transformative traditions.

When not at play with his family, he enjoys reading, writing, and relaxation. When he can, Joe also practices various martial traditions in which he has attained the victim level of proficiency.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

$3.99 on Amazon ($3.82 with current discount).


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Shadow's Rise_ is now permafree!

Happy reading and enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Still holding at:

_#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Myths & Legends > Asian_

Enjoy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial arts fantasy for all!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Twenty reviews on Amazon with a 4.2 average!

(Will welcome more!  )


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Begin your adventures with the Four of the Flaming Fists!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Adventure in Ea'ae today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Chi-infused martial monks, Gnomish Paratechnology, arcane airships, world-destroying demonic forces, and more!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out this unique blend of Western fantasy and Eastern martial arts and mysticism.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

For fans of fantasy, rpg's, unique worlds, and epic quests,, _Shadow's Rise_ is filled with martial arts, camaraderie, and magical mayhem.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Epic martial arts fantasy with haiku!

Who could ask for more?


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Camaraderie, quests, and humor...end your year (and begin the new one) with the adventures of the Four of the Flaming Fists.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you enjoy martial arts and fantasy, check out _Shadow's Rise_.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

With mystical martial arts, magical steampunk-infused paratechnology, and extradimensional adventure, _Shadow's Rise_ will inspire your imagination!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Take a look at a world unlike any other in _Shadow's Rise_...


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

For a view into a world infused with magic from the eyes of one who sees and feels it, check out _Shadow's Rise_ in KU today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Shadow's Rise_ is now free to all!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Forget March Madness... How about martial arts madness?


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

_Shadow's Rise_ is once again free on Amazon, Apple, Google, and Kobo!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Log on to your favorite eBook site and pick up your copy.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"Sword & Sorcery meets Shaolin!" Sho'nuff, Goodreads


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

The blog _So Called Random_, said in her review, "For me this band of characters is reminiscent of the crew in _Star Wars_ aboard The Millennium Falcon or d'Artagnan and _The Three Musketeers_ - interesting and unique characters, coming together to face exciting adventures and fight evil, all with the perfect blend of meaningful relationships and terrifically witty dialogue - heroes that you are just compelled to root for."


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you are interested in an epic fantasy with a unique perspective, one where magic is seen and felt as real and alive, consider _Shadow's Rise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Come adventure in the world of Ea'ae with the Four of the Flaming Fists!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"a _Lord of the Rings_ enlightenment adventure." Moosemolar, Goodreads


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

"Your book is awesome! I've never read anything like it!" A junior high school reader


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you enjoyed the _Kung Fu_ series from the 70's (with a bit of added magic), then you'll enjoy _Shadow's Rise_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial arts and magic intertwine in _Shadow's Rise_!

Get your free copy today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Journey through a world unlike any other.

Get your free copy of _Shadow's Rise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of Shaolin, imagine a Shaolin monk adventuring in a magical world...that's _Shadow's Rise_.

And it's free!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of free fantasy, consider _Shadow's Rise_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like your fantasies epic, with prose so purple it's indigo, try _Shadow's Rise_!

It's free.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial arts and high fantasy unite in a grand adventure in _Shadow's Rise_.

Get your free copy today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your free copy of _Shadow's Rise_ and begin your adventure on Ea'ae today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join an epic martial arts adventure. Get your free copy of _Shadow's Rise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join Yip, Aroganji, Wrindanneth, and Slate on their quest to save Ea'ae from the hordes of Darkness.

_Shadow's Rise_ is available free on all major retailers!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like martial arts AND epic fantasy, give _Shadow's Rise_ a read.

It's free epic fantasy filled with martial arts.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

What if a magic and martial arts coexisted?

Read _Shadow's Rise _to find out.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join an epic martial arts adventure in _Shadow's Rise_!

Get started on your adventure free!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of wuxia, martial arts, or fantasy, _Shadow's Rise_ is your book!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Try something different. Put a little martial arts fiction in your life.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you enjoy kung fu heroes saving the world (or just doing interesting things), try out _Shadow's Rise_.

It's good, free fun.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial arts, mysticism, and magic fill the pages of _Shadow's Rise_.

Check it out today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Get your daily does of martial arts fantasy.

Read _Shadow's Rise_ for free today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you're a fan of fantasy _and_ martial arts but have never read the two together, try _Shadow's Rise_.

It's fun and free!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial magic and arcane adventure are yours to be had in _Shadow's Rise_!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Read a story unlike any other.

Get _Shadow's Rise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you are a fan of martial arts and/or fantasy, give _Shadow's Rise_ a try.

It's free and fun.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Give yourself the gift of a holiday adventure.

Get _Shadow's Rise_ today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Martial arts fantasy, epic quests, and a galaxy-spanning evil are yours to discover in _Shadow's Rise_.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Start your new year off with a magical journey to a new world filled with magic, martial arts, and adventure.

Read _Shadow's Rise_ today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Free martial arts fantasy for all!

Get your copy of _Shadow's Rise_ today.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Join the Four on their quest to save Ea'ae from being overrun by the forces of Darkness today!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

If you like martial arts, if you like fantasy, check out _Shadow's Rise_.

It's free!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Begin your adventures in the wondrous world of Ea'ae.

Get your copy of _Shadow's Rise_ today.


----------

